# ViewSonic N3235w 32" LCD display Review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://www.viewsonic.com/images/media/n3235w_us_eng_med.jpg[/img] *ViewSonic N3235w 32" LCD display Review*

Well, my wife and I decided to replace the large Sony 32" CRT Television that our kids use in the basement. With an LCD display that takes up less space and that could be mounted in our theater room beside the screen.
After looking around for a good deal and not wanting to spend alot of money we came across the ViewSonic 32" LCD that looked good for the money ($650) and fit the space we had for it.
Viewsonic has been making computer displays for a long time and seems to have a decent product so after comparing reviews and prices on the net we took the plunge and bought it.

Initial impressions:
The display has a glossy black finish and looks good but may cause issues in our situation as it only about 8" from the right side of our screen and may reflect some light from the projector but so far works as we have at a 25 degree angle to the front wall in the corner of the room on a shelf that I built. 
The picture quality out of the box was not very good for standard television but after playing with the settings in the menu SD looked much better, I turned off all the so called enhancements as they usualy make the image look worse not better and turned down the shrarpness to almost 0.
Video from a DVD looks great however and as it remembers settings for each input separately the DVD settings could be done differently (a very nice feature).

The Viewsonic is a native 1360x768 resolution so scaling of all inputs unless its a PC signal is almost a for sure thing but has settings for all stretch modes even a "normal" setting so that it wont scale anything meaning that if your sending it a true 720p signal you will see small (less than 1/2") of black on either side of the screen.
The video quality of the 16x9 image is very nice and sharp, Contrast is good (1200:1) and although I have seen better its acceptable. The blacks are good enough but I found that in very dark spots there was almost a haze about it but its for the kids and I doubt that the even care that its a flat screen.

The display has built in speakers that sound very good for the size, 20-watt Dolby® Digital sound capable and the so called surround mode actually works well.

On the back there are these connections, 
2 HDMI
2 Component/with audio
1 Svideo/with audio
1 composit/with audio
1 VGA
1 optical
PC audio input
and a headphone jack

sadly there is no front or side inputs so if you need to add something you should probably have cables attached before hand or your be turning the set around to get at the back.

Bottom line is that for $650 you cant really complain and it fits nicely where we have it placed and uses far less power than the old Sony CRT.


----------

